# Teichrandgestaltung mit Holzsteg - So OK?



## Frenzi (19. Aug. 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich möchte am Wochenende anfangen, meinen geplanten Teich auszuheben und zu gestalten.

Hatte ja schon einige Fragen, die mir teils beantwortet wurden, teils leider nicht:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28866

Zwei Seiten des Teichs möchte ich mit einem Holzsteg umfassen, die anderen Seiten sollen mit Pflanzen und Grauwacke gestaltet werden. Der Holzsteg soll durch zwei parallel verlegte Rasenkantensteine getragen werden.

Da der Teich nicht allzu groß wird (3x3m, Tiefe ca.1,00-1,30m), lege ich Wert auf die richtige Gestaltung der Kapillarsperre.

An den Seiten mit den Randsteinen will ich den Graben mit der Kapillarsperre recht klein halten, das eh kein Wasser durch den Randstein gehen kann.Die Folie will ich dann über den Randstein legen und dann den Holzsteg auf dem Randstein verdübeln.

Ich habe mal mit Paint eine kleine Skizze gemacht, wie ich mir das so vorstelle.

Könnt ihr mal draufschaun, ob das so OK ist? 

Da ich auch (kleine) Fische im Frühjahr einsetzen möchte, plane ich einen Druckfilter mit ein. Da ich nach Durchstöbern des Forums unsicher bin, ob ich überhaupt einen brauche, habe ich mir ein recht preiswertes Set mit Pumpe rausgesucht. Auch wenn es nicht unbedingt ein Thema für den Teichbau ist, könnt ihr mir sagen, ob der Filter brauchbar und richtig dimensioniert (lieber etwas größer)  ist? 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Druckfilter-Easy...787071?pt=DE_Haus_Garten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör



Danke im Voraus!

Gruß Martin


----------



## karsten. (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichrandgestaltung mit Holzsteg - So OK?*

Mahlzeit

3 Kleingkeiten vielleicht 

 

die Folie links wieder zurückschlagen
die Folie rechts bedarf auch Unterstützung und Sicherung

2 dimensional gezeichnet ist nicht wie 3 dimensional gebaut 

ich kenne Eure Bodenverhältnisse nicht aber

so ein gezeichnetes Teichprofil hält ewig ....... 

ein sicherer Böschungswinkel in Gartenerde ist ca 30°

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14511

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21322/?q=b%F6schungswinkel

mfG


----------



## klaus e (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichrandgestaltung mit Holzsteg - So OK?*

Hallo Martin,
das sollte so funktionieren. Achte aber darauf, dass das Holz nicht flächig auf dem Randstein aufliegt sondern sorge in diesem Bereich für eine gute Unterlüftung. Dann hast du jahrelang Spaß an deinem Steg.


----------



## Frenzi (19. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichrandgestaltung mit Holzsteg - So OK?*

Danke an euch beide!

Der Steg wird aus Holzfliesen (50x50) gebaut, die bereits über eine Unterlattung verfügen.Sie bestehen aus Majadingsbums-Hartholz   und sollten halten.....

Unser Boden besteht fast nur aus Steinen. Insofern werde ich ein starkes Vlies nehmen (am Boden doppelt) und ggf. noch mit Sand unterfüttern.

Hat noch jemand eine Meinung zu der Filteranlage?


----------

